

Advice to new developers on networking - bensummers
http://inessential.com/2010/02/10/advice_to_new_developers_on_networking

======
alaithea
I love how he describes the two types of geeks. I would argue that there is
something in between the two, but it's eloquent nonetheless. "The second type
is tech-inflected liberal arts types." This makes me laugh, because I probably
have to count myself nearer this camp than the first type, "the guys who would
invent computers if they didn’t already exist."

The one thing I didn't like so much about the article as it tries to dissuade
the fears of developers surrounding networking events, but it doesn't really
emphasize what the point of it in the first place is.

1\. Make friends 2\. ??? 3\. Profit!!

------
n2linux
"Remember that all geeks are shy, just like you. Even the boisterous ones. Or
especially. The word “shy” is so universally applicable among geeks that it
means nothing: it’s no excuse for you or anybody else. What do you think beer
is for? It’s not just a FIFO stack."

